# Lake Cruising



## Stranger337 (Jan 24, 2014)

It's been a long time, but I remember a business, somewhere, that would put your Motorhome or Travel Trailer on a barge type watercraft. A Motorhome would use it's drive wheels to power the craft and a Travel Trailer used an outboard motor setup. You could then cruise and explore a vast lake system using your RV as a house boat. Does anyone remember this ? Is it still out there ? Where can I find them ?  Thanks for any help.


----------

